# NFPA Fire code



## ma7mod2010 (24 أغسطس 2013)

ممكن يا جماعة حد يرفعلى كود الحريق لدول مجلس التعاون الخليجى بالانجليزى 

NFPA Fire code


----------



## sayed00 (6 سبتمبر 2013)

اخى محمد اية علاقة كود الحريق لدول مجلس التعاون الخليجى بال nfpa (الامريكى) 

كود الحريق الاماراتى لدى لكن حجمة كبير ​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (6 أكتوبر 2013)

NFPA 80
Standard For Fire Doors and fire Windows

1999 Edition

أتمني أن يكون هو المطلوب 

تقبل تحياتي وبالتوفيق


----------



## safy_99 (6 سبتمبر 2014)

thannnnnnks


----------

